# Bearicade



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

So I was out exploring this weekend in an area I've never been before. I got in Thursday evening, set up camp, roasted the ceremonial marshmallows, and went to sleep. What to my surprise when I awoke the next morning to find fresh bear tracks with 10 feet of my tent. I had not heard anything in the night and hadn't really considered bears since I was in a low elevation, arid area.[attachment=4:3uuxkw23]bear track1.JPG[/attachment:3uuxkw23]

As I was hiking around, I came upon three other sets of bear tracks. This was the biggest track I found.[attachment=3:3uuxkw23]bear track2.JPG[/attachment:3uuxkw23]

As the second night approached I started thinking about the possibility of the bear coming back. I keep a clean camp, and I am sure he didn't get any reward the night before, but you know how it is when you're camping alone. I started thinking of our recent local bear attacks and how they frequently occur when the bear comes back the second time. By about 9:30pm, I had conjured up enough scenarios that I knew something had to be done. I struck out into the pooring rain to build a bearicade around my tent. It is amazing what a little motivation and a lot of fear can do. I built this little baby in less than 10 minutes. [attachment=2:3uuxkw23]bearicade.JPG[/attachment:3uuxkw23]

I know that a skimpy wall of branches could never stop a bear. However, at the time I thought if I could hear him coming for me, that would give me enough time to wake up and squeel like a little girl--the way bears like you to do when they're eating you.

The next morning (when common sense and sunlight prevail) I just laughed and laughed at my idea. I have to admit, however, that it did allow me to sleep peacfully.[attachment=1:3uuxkw23]bearicade2.JPG[/attachment:3uuxkw23]

On a side note, I also found the largest lion track I have ever seen. Man, I need a handgun....or perhaps razor wire for my bearicade. Hmmm.... [attachment=0:3uuxkw23]lion track.JPG[/attachment:3uuxkw23]


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Great post! It gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's why I always pack heat.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

your handgun idea was the best one.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

AF CYN ........I don't even know how you got any sleep at all !!! :shock: 

I don't know how many times I left my tent to track down a bear earlier this year....I couldn't sleep because of all the rustling noise and the scratching on the tent. After 6 or 8 trips outside with a flashlight and a handgun in my hand my son finally told me it was just a lizard making all that noise.... :|


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I too got a good chuckle, but only cuz it reminded me of my california camping along the Trinity River. Dang bears there were/are thicker than flies! It's the only place I got by on 2 or 3 hours of sleep per night in all my tent camping!  Amazing what the mind can do when you are alone in the woods :shock:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pictures and good idea! I need to get out more. I would love to see tracks like that!


----------

